# Hogy kell elkésni?



## ausermilar

Szervusztok!

Nem tudom, melyik képzőt kell használni ezzel az igével.

Láttam és hallgattam: elkésik az iskolából, a moziból, a rendelőből...

De is: elkésik az óráról, a találkáról, az első randiról (szegényem!).

Van bizonyos szabály az elkésni-vel?

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## francisgranada

Röviden:

Ha valamilyen konkrét fizikai helyről (_port_. lugar) van szó, akkor _- ból, - ből_ a megfelelő képző.
Ha valamilyen eseményről vagy helyzetről (_port_.  evento, situação) beszélünk, akkor a_ -ról, -ről _a megfelelő képző.

(vannak speciális esetek is,  de nem akarom bonyolítani a válaszomat)


----------



## jazyk

A könyv az asztalon van. 
Az asztalra teszem a könyvet.
Az asztalról veszem a könyvet. 

A könyv a fiókban van. 
A fiókba teszem a könyvet. 
A fiókból veszem a könyvet. 

Remélem, hogy idiomatikusak a példáim.


----------



## ausermilar

jazyk said:


> A könyv az asztalon van.
> Az asztalra teszem a könyvet.
> Az asztalról veszem a könyvet.
> 
> A könyv a fiókban van.
> A fiókba teszem a könyvet.
> A fiókból veszem a könyvet.
> 
> Remélem, hogy idiomatikusak a példáim.




Ezt a szabályt már tudtam, de itt csak fizikai helyek vannak (ez az "egyszerű rész"!) Köszi!.


----------



## jazyk

A randin vagyok. 
A randira megyek. 
A randiról jövök. 

Jobb? 

-on/-an/-n az on angol prepozícióhoz hasonlít. Ebben az esetben az at angol prepozíciónak felel meg.


----------



## ausermilar

francisgranada said:


> Röviden:
> 
> Ha valamilyen konkrét fizikai helyről (_port_. lugar) van szó, akkor _- ból, - ből_ a megfelelő képző.
> Ha valamilyen eseményről vagy helyzetről (_port_.  evento, situação) beszélünk, akkor a_ -ról, -ről _a megfelelő képző.
> 
> (vannak speciális esetek is,  de nem akarom bonyolítani a válaszomat)



Bocsánatot kérek, de idáig amit tudtam ez volt:


Mikor helyekról beszélünk, háztól jöttem (a tetőn voltam), de házból jöttem (bent voltam): ha a macska az autón és mi az autóban vagyunk, valakinek le kell szallni, mindig.
És mikor a földrajzi névekról beszélünk, ból : Afrika, Európa, külföldi orszagok, Tokaj, Erdély, külföldi városok, folyók, tavak és tengerek
                                                               ról: Grönland, Antarktisz, Magyarország és külföld, magyar varosok (mostani és nem), és a négy világtaj. 

És most, a kerdes: hova teszem ezt a konkrét/esemeny szabályát? Ugyanarra van szó?

Köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## ausermilar

jazyk said:


> A randin vagyok.
> A randira megyek.
> A randiról jövök.
> 
> Jobb?
> 
> -on/-an/-n az on angol prepozícióhoz hasonlít. Ebben az esetben az at angol prepozíciónak felel meg.


Obrigadinho!


----------



## francisgranada

ausermilar said:


> Mikor helyekról beszélünk, háztól jöttem (a tetőn voltam), de házból jöttem (bent voltam) .....  És most, a kerdes: hova teszem ezt a konkrét/esemeny szabályát? Ugyanarra van szó?


Lényegében ugyanarról van szó,  _o nosso amigo Jazyk tem razão_.  Nem akartam túl komplikált választ adni, úgyhogy főleg a te példáidra koncentráltam.  Tehát:

Események, rendezvények, stb. esetében általában a _-n, -ra/re, -ról/ről_ ragokat használjuk  (_elkésik az óráról, a találkáról, randiról, esküvőről, tanításról, vizsgáról ...._).

Épületek, házak, intézmények, stb. esetebén értelemszerűen a _-ban/ben, -ba/be, -ból/ből _ragokat használjuk (_elkésik az iskolából, mozíból, rendelőből, minisztériumból,  ...._). Persze, elképzelhető olyan is, hogy pl. "elkésik a Himalájáról", de szerintem nem ez a jellemző.

(Ami földrajzi neveket illeti, az egy más téma, van róla egy külön "thread")



> Köszönöm a türelmet!


Szívesen,_ de nada_


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> _o nosso amigo Jazyk tem razão_


Nagyon érdekes téma!
Francis, nem tudtam, hogy portugálul is beszélsz és írsz. Nagyon jól!


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> nem tudtam, hogy portugálul is beszélsz és írsz.


Sómente um pouco .....


----------



## Zsanna

ausermilar said:


> Van bizonyos szabály az elkésni-vel?


I'd rather say: Van szabály erre vonatkozóan? The "elkésnivel" would be one word.



ausermilar said:


> Mikor helyekról beszélünk, háztól jöttem (a tetőn voltam) -> _No, if I came from the house (-tól,-től) then it means I was at the house (= ház*nál*) close or not. If I were on the roof (= a tetőn voltam), then I came a tető_*ről*_..._
> de házból jöttem (bent voltam) : ha a macska az autón és mi az autóban vagyunk, valakinek le kell szállni, mindig.-> No. _A macska *lejön* az autó*ról*, mi *kiszállunk* az autó*ból*._ One_ *leszáll*_ from a vehicle serving as pulic transport (_villamos*ról*, busz*ról*, trolibusz*ról*, vonat*ról*_ etc.)
> 
> És mikor a földrajzi névekról beszélünk, a -ból_/-ből ragot használjuk_ : Afrika, Európa, külföldi országok, Tokaj, Erdély, külföldi városok, folyók, tavak és tengerek
> vagy a -ról_/-ről ragot a szigetek_ (_ pl_. Grönland, Antarktisz ), Magyarország és külföld _szavakkal_ (_= Magyarországról/ külföldről_), magyar városok (mostani és nem -> _careful, Hungarian towns belonging to neighbouring countries are tricky, this rule doesn't always apply to them_!) és a négy világtáj  (_észak*ról*, dél*ről*_ etc.).
> _*All this to indicate where the action started, expressing the direction it comes from.*
> The "direction" implied in the verb "elkésni" is not the same, it is the opposite. (You go somewhere when you arrive late, it does not matter where you started *from*.) But there is a twist: as you are late, the event has already started (maybe even finished by the time you arrive) so the event itself (or its starting point surely) is "in the past"... this is probably how the idea why "where from" comes into consideration when chosing the suffixes (*ról/ről* or *ból/ből* in the case of "elkésni").
> You know that there is a strong link in the concept of time and space in Hungarian.
> So it is useful to remember how these suffixes of place work in the "holy trinity" of : honnan=where from (like the past) - hol?=where (like the present) - hová?=where to (like the future) because occasionally there is correspondance in their form:  in all three of them (*b*ól/ből - *b*an/ben - *b*a/be) or just in the first and the last (*r*ól/ről - n/on/en/ön - *r*a/re) but in any case, when the "direction" is difficult to choose, the time aspect may help._
> 
> És most, _(no comma!_) a kérdés: hova teszem ezt a konkrét/esemeny szabályát?-> _*Hova tegyem ezt a szabályt?*_ (_I suppose you meant to say this..., there are other possibilities, too, but I wanted to stay as close to your wording as possible._)
> Ugyanarra -> _ugyanar*ról* _van szó? ->_ Your hunch is right._ _But partly yes. (Explanation above.)
> But you can also treat it as "elkésni vmiről" is a set phrase whether it may refer to an event (e.g. a marriage = esküvőről) or a particular thing (e.g. film = filmről). You use -ból, -ből only when a real place (e.g. building) indicated. E.g. elkésni az iskolából.
> If you use the verb *menni* with the same words, you'd use: esküvő*re* menni, de mozi*ba* (as filmre would sound a bit strange) and iskolá*ba* menni. The logic is the same: to an event (=ra/re) to a place (= ba/be). The direction is "ahead of us"(or in terms of time: it is the future)= hová=where to, so the suffixes (no matter which you use) come from that group._


----------



## Zsanna

ausermilar said:


> Nem tudom, melyik képzőt kell használni ezzel az igével.


Oh, I almost forgot about this!  You meant (hely*)rag* not _képző_. (You can make a verb from a noun, an adjective from a verb, etc. with a képző. So you change the category of a word with it.)


----------

